# Alex Langer's Flying Lure



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

i have the flying lure with a spinner bait has anyone use this 
and does it work like they say on tv it does i never tried it


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Can you post a link ?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

without a doubt,banned in many states.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Linkage for those who are interested.

http://flyinglure.stores.yahoo.net/

How it works: http://flyinglure.stores.yahoo.net/howflyinlurw.html


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

I hope it works better than the Zip Lures that I bought. They say they are supposed to "call" the fish in from far away but it's yet to happen. The best $55 I've spent.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

So they do work?


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

I have a complete set of the original lure and have never used it! Are you telling me these things catch bass? The jig positioning seems backwards to me so I have never used it!


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

they work well in ponds but what doesn't work well in a pond that rarely gets fished. I've caught fish on helcopter lures, flying lure, and banjo minnows. I would buy a non "as seen on tv" lure before I wasted my money on that overpriced stuff.


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

Banjo Minnows are worth every cent! With that said I dont even know when or how I aquired the Flying lure.  I will probaly try it a few times but what is this I hear about putting them as a trailer on Spinnerbaits? Thats sounds and looks like it could be pretty productive.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

the smaller banjo minnows are nice, the problem is the package is $20 and the larger ones are a joke. For a softplastic that big I would get a prerigged large swimbait.


----------



## Dougerus (May 26, 2004)

crawdiddy said:


> the smaller banjo minnows are nice, the problem is the package is $20 and the larger ones are a joke. For a softplastic that big I would get a prerigged large swimbait.



I watched one of those fishing shows where I think it was Al Linder caught many Pike and Muskie in Canada on the Larger Banjo Minnows, made it look easy, they even showed under water footage of the fish inhaling the lure. I have not bought or ever used them but I notcied some for sale at my Wal-Mart the other day.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Helicopter lures are the biggest jokes I have ever seen, I used to have the flying lure back in the day, never caught a single fish on it. I am not to much for these gimmick baits...


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

i wonder why


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Just a little warning for the younger crowd. There is no such thing as a secret lure or any lure that will catch fish 100% of the time.

spend the money on good books and magazines that promote a system that makes sense. Buck Perry , the father of structure fishing , teaches quite a bit in his book " Spoonplugging " John Vance a Canadian has two excellent books on ice fishing and crappie fishing. Scope out some of the postings here on this website and you will learn a few pearls of wisdom.

Fishing is like any other sport or hobby the more effort and learning you do the better you will become. I have fished since I was 3 years old and I will soon be 59 and I am still learning. To me and I suspect many others on here that the constant refinement of tactics and solutions to the problem is 80 % of the fun.

Just as there is no golf club that is going to turn you into the next Tiger Woods ,there is no lure that is going to turn someone into Bill Dance. Any of you ever notice during these infomercials , that no one is casting another quality lure, while they are catching fish in a remote lake or half starved fish in an aquarium ?

Buy good contour maps , and learn how to use them , that will put more fish on your line than any ( secret lure )ever made. Make these scam artists go to work to earn a living.

Stepping down from soapbox.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I just saw the banjo minnows are $30, not $20 like I originally thought. 2 lucky craft pointer 100's or banjo minnows? LOL


----------

